# Reed Bingham State Park ??



## rockinwrangler (Aug 18, 2013)

Anybody got any info for camping in this state park..  Plan on being there over Labor Day.  Interested in taking the kayaks and trying a little fishing..  I notice by the map that the lake is river fed.  Is the river accessible by kayak?  Are the campsites nice?  Anything else that is a must see in the area?  Thanks


----------



## bigdaddyrabbit77 (Aug 18, 2013)

I haven't been in a long time but I live about 30 miles from it...  The camps are nice but in the open. I don't remember much shade. I'm sure it's there I just don't remember it. The little river flows into it and yes you can take a kayak. As far as fishing, it is a wonderful fishing lake but the problem is the weeds have taken over and it's kinda hard to fish the way you would like. That's my problem anyway. The boat ramps are nice and there is also one of the best catfish houses right there at the lake. Worth the money if you wanted to go to dinner with your family. All in all I would say it is a pretty good relaxing place to spend the weekend. I'm not sure if it is still like this but I have seen it get very busy on the water with other boats and wave runners... Hope this helps


----------



## rockinwrangler (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks so much for the reply...  Especially the CATFISH HOUSE..  That will work out great..  We plan to put the kayaks in at the bridge in to the north of the lake and paddle back to the campground.  Everything I have seen so far looks like a good time..  If you get a chance come by and say Hey !!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 19, 2013)

Whe I lived in Albany I always wanted to put in above the lake and paddle to the park. This guy paddled up the river from the park.

http://www.paddling.net/places/showReport.html?2675


----------



## Oldstick (Aug 19, 2013)

It is a very nice park.  Haven't done any boating but there is some shade.  Most of the sites kind of in the back of the campground have the most shades.

And yes, definitely check out the Catfish House.


----------



## rockinwrangler (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the input... We can't wait ...


----------



## Oldstick (Aug 19, 2013)

Well actually now that I think about it I did do little boating there many, many years ago.  First time I ever tried water skiing around 1979.  Fell flat on my tail twice and there was a large group of others waiting in line, so I didn't get another chance.

Tried later on one other occasion but never did get up then either.


----------



## manley (Aug 20, 2013)

It's a nice park, with lots of good hiking trails and boardwalks.  If you kayak, be aware that there are gators... some of them are pretty large.


----------



## rockinwrangler (Aug 27, 2013)

3 more days until Reed Bingham...  Tick Tock...  Can't wait...


----------



## Laman (Aug 28, 2013)

I went through the park last Sat. on the way back home from the hunting camp because this park is on our list to visit this fall.  It seems to be a nice little park with lots of shade, decent size sites and a number of pull thru's.  Lake is nice, I  couldn't see any vegetation problems because the water level was so high water was pouring over the dam/spillway on the end.  We are looking forward to going back and hiking, canoing and sitting by the campfire.


----------



## rockinwrangler (Aug 30, 2013)

Today is the day...  Heading out about Noon today...  I will post up some pics and reviews later...


----------



## rockinwrangler (Aug 31, 2013)

Update:  We made it to Reed Bingham around 3:30 pm yesterday.. Highly recommend this campground...  Nice level sites.. clean..  staff are very friendly..  We went out this am and caught 3 bass and 2 red breast from the kayaks...  Awesome place..  I will post pics later....


----------



## woco hunter (Aug 31, 2013)

My uncle is camping this weekend too. He'll be the old bearded guy telling lies.


----------



## rockinwrangler (Sep 2, 2013)

Made it back from Reed Bingham safely.  Awesome Park..  Great place to kayak..  We started in the lake and paddled up the Little River and back to the park.. About a 7 mile round trip..  If you like bike riding, camping, kayaking, canoeing, boating, jet skiing, etc..  This is a great place to check out..   Here are a few pics of our great weekend,,


----------



## rockinwrangler (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Oldstick (Sep 2, 2013)

That looks like a great time, Wrangler.  Great pics.  

I've walked up to the north end and followed the boardwalk through the swamp where it leads along the river in several places.

There's always someone trolling or paddling up and down the river and it is truly beautiful back in that area.


----------



## xenojake (Sep 11, 2013)

Love that park.  I try to bring my family there a couple times a year to camp and fish.


----------

